# Suggest a free web hosting control panel



## Chronic (May 24, 2013)

I'm looking for a decent web hosting control panel, does anyone know one?

I'm hosting a few websites for some of my friends so paid panels are out of the question. It'd be amazing if it had a file manager with unzip capabilities, but it's not a must. So far I've been using i-MSCP, but it seems a bit limited as far as administration is concerned.

I would try ZPanel, but with all the security vulnerabilities, I don't think I can trust it - despite the fact that nobody but my friends will likely ever know that I'm using it.

I've also tried Kloxo-MR and it seems pretty feature packed, but the whole thing seems like it's going to fall apart any second. The interface is clumsy and somewhat unappealing.

Hopefully someone can suggest a better alternative. Thanks.


----------



## SeriesN (May 24, 2013)

ISP-Config3.


----------



## NodeDeals (May 24, 2013)

Virtualmin+webmin. I don't think any other free control panel comes close  You may try Webuzo too ...


----------



## mojeda (May 24, 2013)

Chronic said:


> I would try ZPanel, but with all the security vulnerabilities, I don't think *know* I can*'t* trust it


----------



## mikho (May 24, 2013)

Ispconfig3


The only panel i've installed to a customer (except the paid ones).


----------



## Chronic (May 24, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> ISP-Config3.





mikho said:


> Ispconfig3
> 
> 
> The only panel i've installed to a customer (except the paid ones).


Already tried ISPConfig and while it's pretty good, I missed a file manager. If nothing else, that's probably what I'll end up using.



NodeDeals said:


> Virtualmin+webmin. I don't think any other free control panel comes close  You may try Webuzo too ...


Never tried these before, mainly because I found the demos to be somewhat spartan. Nonetheless, I'll dive in and see how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## mikho (May 24, 2013)

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48134&page=2


Perhaps that thread gets you started on the filemanager thingy.


----------



## MannDude (May 24, 2013)

Kloxo isn't half bad really. It was always my go-to panel if I needed something free and fast.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 24, 2013)

Webmin. Favorite panel of em all. I have it on pretty much all my servers.


----------



## Licensecart (May 24, 2013)

webmin control panel by far


----------



## 365Networks (May 24, 2013)

I agree on ISPConfig 3, compared to Webmin/Virtualmin it is much easier to administrate and use.


----------



## shunny (May 24, 2013)

Have to agree ISPConfig3 is rather good. It has the ability for a distributed system as well plus one for this.


----------



## mikho (May 24, 2013)

In my little bubble webmin is not a hosting control panel, "only" a control panel.


It needs virtualmin, which I find cluttered and hard to find where to do things.


----------



## Jamson (May 24, 2013)

NodeDeals said:


> Virtualmin+webmin. I don't think any other free control panel comes close  You may try Webuzo too ...


+1 to Virtualmin/Webmin. The interface isn't that pretty, but it's absolutely brilliant.


----------



## wilbo (May 25, 2013)

Webmin is the only panel I've ever used.


----------



## netnub (May 25, 2013)

I was actually thinking about this also, I saw Ajenti and fell in-love with it, just debaiting to use it or not...

http://ajenti.org/#


----------



## Chronic (May 25, 2013)

netnub said:


> I was actually thinking about this also, I saw Ajenti and fell in-love with it, just debaiting to use it or not...
> 
> http://ajenti.org/#


Unfortunately from what I managed to gather, it is made for personal administration, not to provide shared web hosting.


----------



## perennate (May 25, 2013)

There's EHCP, although it's probably even less secure than ZPanel.


----------



## netnub (May 25, 2013)

You can always write your own?


----------



## rsk (May 25, 2013)

Well to be honest, there are some hosts here that offer directadmin bundled with their plans. You should consider it, our shared hosting platform is completely run of a directadmin cluster. Easy on resources and feature packed.


----------



## Ivan (May 26, 2013)

You could try Webmin but make sure you know how to secure it/port 10000.

I personally love the file manager that comes with it!


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (May 26, 2013)

ISPConfig is the way to go. Just don't buy the android app! It does nothing.


----------

